# Want To Share Huge List For File Sharing Network



## dfordigit (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi,

Find below list of file sharing websites compiled from various forums. I preferred 4shared.com.

Please give your suggestions here.

 Any member who knows free file sharing website which supports Downloaders like getright please mention here.

Some site might not working, so please........

If you find this post useful please repute me by clicking Balance symbol!

THANKS.

*megashares.com/
*www.updownloadserver.com - 250mb max file size unlimited downloads
*www.megaupload.com - 250mb max file size unlimited downloads
*rapidshare.de - 50mb max file size unlimited downloads
*sendmefile.com - 30mb max file size & 14 days limit
*www.turboupload.com - 70mb  max file size unlimited downloads
*zalil.ru - 50mb max file size unlimited downloads
*www.yousendit.com - 1gb max file size & 7 days limit & 20 max downloads
*www.filefront.com - UNLIMITED (must join)
*www.datapickup.com - 1.5 gb max file size &  7 days limit or 25 downloads
*www.savefile.com - 60MB max file size unlimited downloads
*www.zupload.com - 500Mb max file size unlinited downloads
*share2net.com - 60MB max file size unlimited downloads
*www.spread-it.com - 500Mb max file size unlinited downloads


0-10 Megabyte:
 *www.albumtown.com/
*www.bestupload.com
*www.flypicture.com
*www.uploadx.net
*www.webfilehost.com
*www.wirefiles.com
*www.zippyvideos.com

10-100 Megabyte:

*www.11mbit.de
*www.35mb.com
*www.da_insane.boo.pl/d/upload/
*www.filebuffer.net
*www.filecabi.net/free-video-hosting.html
*www.filesupload.com
*www.fileupyours.com
*www.freeuploader.com
*www.myfilestash.com
*www.mytempdir.com
*www.picapic.net
*www.putfile.com
 *www.rapidsharing.com/
*www.ripway.com
*www.savefile.com
*www.sendmefile.com
*www.swiftdesk.com
*www.turboupload.com
 *www.uploadsend.com/
 *www.uploadtown.com
*www.ultrashare.net
*www.ushareit.com
*www.yourfilehost.com

100 + Unlimited Megabyte:

*freespace.filefront.com
*www.4shared.com
 *www.bigupload.com/
*www.come2store.com
 *www.content-type.com/
*www.dropload.com
 *www.filebull.com/
*www.filecache.de
 *www.filefactory.com/
*www.myfilehut.com
*www.megaupload.com
 *www.mysharebox.com/
*www.rapidshare.de
 *www.rapidupload.com/
*www.sharebigfile.com
*www.spread-it.com
*www.transferbigfiles.com
*www.updownloadserver.com
*www.yousendit.com

Image Hosting:

*app02.bonpoo.com/file.htm
*xtremeimages.armed.us
*www.filehost.to
*www.fotopic.net/
*www.freefotofile.com
*www.freeimagelibrary.com
*www.image-bound.com/
*www.imagedropbox.com
*www.imageheap.com
*www.imagelime.com
*www.imagerage.com
*www.imageshack.us
*www.imagesubmit.com
*www.imagexoom.com
*www.imgsharing.com
*www.imgzone.info
*www.myimagebuddy.com/
*www.iuploads.com/free_image_hosting/
*www.myimagedepot.com
*www.myimagehosting.com
*www.myphotohost.com
*www.picvault.info/
*www.photoserver.us
*www.picsplace.to
*www.realimagehost.com
*www.sighost.us
*www.simpload.com
*www.solisstyle.com/ims/
*www.thefreeimagehosting.com
*www.thepicturebin.com
*www.tinypic.com
*www.upload4free.com
*www.uploadimages.net
*www.uploads.biz
*www.watotron.com/watupload/
*www.webdevote.com/webservices/imagehost/
*www.xs.to
*www.xtra-image.com
*www.YourUpload.com

Misc:

*up.li.ru
*www.webfile.ru
*www.datapickup.com/ 1.5 gb  seven days or 25 downloads
*www.savefile.com/ 60MB unlimited downloads
*www.zupload.com/ 500Mb unlinited downloads
*www.turboupload.com/ 70MB
*share2net.com/ 60MB unlimited downloads
addshare.com
anywhereenterprises.com
bighosting.net
chinababy.net
come2store.com
elibrary.2ya
ezshare.de
filefront.com
filesupload.com
free-hoster.cc
ftpz.us
gigashare.com
glintfiles.net
idisk.mac.com
imagerack.us
insightwebs.com
kytec.com
litek.ws
megaupload
mio.discoremoto.virgilio.it
mytempdir.com
offshoredrive
onlinestoragesolution.com
prohosting.com
qfile.de
rapidshare.de
rapidshare.de/files-en
savefile.com
sendmefile.com
share2net.com
sharemation.com
slil.ru
streamload.com
sweniger.de
trustclip.com
turboupload.com
ultrashare.net
up2.fastuploads.com
updownloadserver.com
updownloadserver.de
upload2.net
uploadhut.com
uploadtemple
uploadyourmom.com
vipmarketingonline.com


webfilehost.com
wisesubmit.com
xdrive.com
xshare.us
yourfile.net
youshareit.com
zachhorn.com
zoor.net
zshare.net

4shared.com
9thsf.com


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2007)

nice list dude..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 17, 2007)

Brilliant.Thanks.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 17, 2007)

god post...i will vote for *www.4shared.com


----------

